# 14 Gallon Biocube



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a call from a friend who's friend is giving away his 14 gallon biocube and everything inside it. Without hesitation, I jumped in my car and drove to pick it up. Stopped by JL and picked up the biocube 14 stand and some salt mix/hydrometer. I haven't kept salt in 10 years. I had a 75 gallon FOWLR before and wanted to start a small nano recently so this was a great opportunity to get back into it. We tore down the tank at his place but I kept the water and just refilled it back at my place. Been reading up online and there seems to be a lot of mods that can be done on this setup, I can't wait lol

I think I'd like to upgrade the lighting eventually but add a skimmer and powerhead to start. Besides that, master the water and then add more corals and maybe 1 more fish. Current stock is a pair of clowns and a peppermint shrimp.

Any advice on equipment or anything in general would be appreciated!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

what is that huge white thing ? my advice is take the peppermint out and add a scarlet red or a cleaner 
peppermint shrimp will eat zoas and i saw one eating my blue clove polop


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> what is that huge white thing ? my advice is take the peppermint out and add a scarlet red or a cleaner
> peppermint shrimp will eat zoas and i saw one eating my blue clove polop


The white thing came with the tank. No idea. Looks to be a dead coral stuck to the live rock. Should I just get rid of that piece completely? I guess I can try to pry it off the rock.

I will switch the shrimp to a cleaner.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is another pic. Anyone can tell me what kind of corals these are? Healthy (keep) or get new ones?

The big white dead coral I want to remove and add more live rock.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Its the skeleton from a Montipora cap coral. Yeah, you can pry it off the rock.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Its the skeleton from a Montipora cap coral. Yeah, you can pry it off the rock.


Ok I will do that! Now how do I go abouts adding corals!?

I saw the tank you made for someone in victoria. I like the selection you put in that biocube!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

can you giv the sceliton to me ? go get jl to test the water or il do it after vacation if every thing is right start buying lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> can you giv the sceliton to me ? go get jl to test the water or il do it after vacation if every thing is right start buying lol


It looks pretty stuck on the rock. If you want to come over and rip it off its yours. In return some pointers would be great lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lol sure if you still have it next week im free and i can come over and help ya start


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Ill be gone from the 30th until the 6th. Anytime after.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a small update of my tank.

1) I took out that big dead coral that was sitting on the live rock 
2) Added a few soft coral frags that my friend gave me
3) Also went to JL and added a cleaning crew. 2 Snails and 5 blue leg hermit crabs. Also caved in and bought a fire fish. 
4) Hydor nano powerhead 240 also added for more circulation.

Are you guys able to tell me what kind of corals these are and will they do ok in the stock compact flo lighting for now? On the overhand, I glued in the coral and it went side ways after. Will it be ok in this position or it has to be upright?

Current stock:
2 clownfish
1 fire fish
1 fire shrimp
1 peppermint shrimp 
5 blue leg hermits
2 snails

I was planning to sell the peppermint and get a small clown goby or watchman goby?

Everyone seems happy so far. I will continue to perform water change once a week at 10-15%.
Also planning to add in more cured live rock and add more corals throughout the next few weeks.

Any other input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

This is looking great, damn all you guys and starting reefs lol, gonna have to start accumulating my own gear now


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

So I've added a few mods to the tank.

First, added more flow so got a koralia nano.

Second, DIY trip tray and media basket for chamber 2. Chamber 2 now has live rock instead of the bioballs, sponge that will be rinsed out every week, purigen and floss on the drip tray that is replaced every 3 days or when it discolours.

The filter chamber has a plastic strip on it to prevent any fish from jumping in there. Not quite long enough so I'll have to find a longer piece.

I added more liverock to the back wall. Not quite enough so I'll need to add another piece or 2 before I start decorating with corals.

Temperature seems to hover around 80F in the morning and 82F mid afternoon when it gets really hot in the apartment.

I have yet to play with chamber #1. I'll do that in a few days so I don't disturb the tank too much!

I'll be getting some more frags this weekend from a friend to add more colour. So far I'm very satisfied with this little tank.

Some pics of mods and current look:


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking to potentially upgrading this tank in a few months.

Any thoughts on Biocube 29 gal HQI or JBJ nano of similar size. Which brand would you go for or is better?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

dump the 29 go 125 lol


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

salt is more more difficult to upgrade in my oppinion if your lucky youll be fine in the move but everything is much more happy in a established tank. id grab a 90 and be done with it then you can stock and not worry about upgrading all the time


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have a lot of room in my apartment. Space is quite limited. I think the biggest I can go for now will be cube under 30 gallons!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

aww lol well im happy with my 29 when it gets full i sell the browns and greens and buy nicer stuff


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

New update from today. Added some more frags from a friend. Also, thanks a lot Scott for some frags and live rock rubble!!!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

no wories iwana see the gsp and zoos open lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> no wories iwana see the gsp and zoos open lol


Thanks a lot for the info too Scott. More than helpful! I need to get some more colourful pcs and I think I've maxed out this tank already!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

no i can still se rock and sand lol just put stuff closer together lol start fraging and seling haha


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> no i can still se rock and sand lol just put stuff closer together lol start fraging and seling haha


Ok Awesome! I will do that. Perhaps another trip to JL next week lol. In the meantime, doing some research for lighting. My water gets pretty warm with the PC on.

Does the zetlight nano you have auto dim to blue? Or have to use the remote to control it?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya i think so you can use the remote to what degree of blue you want


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> ya i think so you can use the remote to what degree of blue you want


Awesome. Now to get one. lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a zetlight nano today. Couldn't help myself lol. I removed the stock PC lighting and installed the zetlight. Loving this unit so far!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

need a tank shot with the light on!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Here you go as requested! Its on the highest and lowest settings.

Sorry for the bad pics with my phone. I'll use my SLR next time. Now to add nicer corals!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks!! looks good.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> thanks!! looks good.


Thanks Frank!

Btw, with my timer, will the light just turn back on to its last setting tomorrow morning?


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

yes it should


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks!

Scott, your green stuff is doing really well under the zetlight like in your tank as well. All out and looking really good!

Looking to add a frogspawn to this tank next week. Any suggestions on what else I can add that is low maintenance, not too pricey and colourful?

How are those bubble ones or brain coral?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

text the number i gave you about meeting at jl he has some nice cheep stuff 1-3 heads ish heel tell u and send pics he prefers trading but is happy to sell stuff to 

bubble coral is easy going to add some to my tank next trip to jl also i might wate a week or two befor a brain


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> text the number i gave you about meeting at jl he has some nice cheep stuff 1-3 heads ish heel tell u and send pics he prefers trading but is happy to sell stuff to
> 
> bubble coral is easy going to add some to my tank next trip to jl also i might wate a week or two befor a brain


Awesome thanks for the hookup and info. I will add a few more items in the next 2 weeks. I will hold off for now since I'll be in recovery mode after next Wednesday. I don't think I have anything too special to trade lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

2 more updated pics. Added a few more corals since the last update. Added a hammer, frogspawn, candy cane and bubble.

So far so good. I hope I'll be able to keep these alive. Any suggestions on placement would be great! I read online that they like mid to low fow so i directed my powerhead to the left wall of the tank and the return is now pointed to the top, front center of the tank.

Also read that people had success without adding additives to the tank. Any tips for these corals would be great!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

looking realy good ! btw you should buy some more palys from me LOL


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very impressive for such a smaller setup, the new additions look like they are settling in.Thanks for sharing your new photos


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! Not as crazy as some of the reefers but I'm quite satisfied with this 14 gallon so far! Lets hope I can keep my stock alive lol. Would you guys suggest I add any additives to this tank or just weekly water changes?

Yea I will try to get more corals from you soon! I will be replacing the polyps that I got from you. I heard they can "take over" the tank quite rapidly so I will get rid of them and add some other ones.

Planning to get a brain coral next week and maybe something else. I hope they will stay healthy! I guess I'll know in a few weeks time!

Here is a night shot! Looking good under my zetlight nano.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice setup!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great! The green really pops under actinic! You shouldn't need to dose anything if you keep up with the WC. I only started dosing after 1 year when the tank is heavily stocked with LPS n SPS. Before that my colonies of hammer were all happy. Growth might be slower tho with lower Ca level using IO salt mix.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I'm simply fascinated by these corals. Even though they are entry level corals, I really like the look of them.

Here are a few more pictures with my iphone. The bubble has finally expanded a lot more. Seems to be a lot happier after I moved it away from the frogspawn. It is now on the sand bed with medium flow. The hammer and frogspawn are both doing their thing, opening up to their max everyday.

Next up, a trip to the LFS to get 1 or 2 more pieces. Perhaps a brain for the sand and ?

This is starting to getting addicting/dangerous


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wow look how much thoes zoos grew wen u got it from me it was 4 heads now its like 8 and i can see new ones poping up good job ! any updates ?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Scott!

What kind of zoa are those anyways? Everything seems to be doing well so far!

Here are a few more pics as of today. Added a brain coral since the last update. The bubble has really expanded. I think 1 more coral and the tank is done... Sadly, I'm out of room already! Might have to change the hammer coral for a smaller piece so that I can have 2 pieces in place of that one hammer.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

btw, was thinking of a plate coral for the bottom.

Plan is to move the bubble closer to the brain and put a plate coral on the left of the bubble. Will that work out? Aggression wise?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

my rule is i dont let difrent corals touch eachother just so i dont have to deel with it realy beatiful brain by the way

you have dev armour the pink and purple ones. the ones i gave you are deep water water melons not the comon cheep water melons ,
and fire and ice and the brown ones i think are buttin polops 

and come on you can always add more rock for more real estate and shove some stuff on the sand bad


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Scott.

I'll try and create more real estate or perhaps upgrade my tank in a few months time!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

week #5 update of this nano setup. Going strong so far!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wow looks great !


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> wow looks great !


Thanks.

Scott, should the polyps be removed before they spread and "take over" the tank?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

depends wich polops ?

any thing but texes trash paly and clove can just be cut back like grass


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> depends wich polops ?
> 
> any thing but texes trash paly and clove can just be cut back like grass


Whats the stuff i got from you? Are those polyps? Ill snap some pics in a bit!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow that hammer is growing fast! Looks healthy and happy. :envy:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

If you like them leave them or peel them off and tjro them on the sand


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! The hammer looks too big in this tank I think! Had no idea it would expand so much lol. Takes up a good half of the live rock real estate! I may bring it back to the store and see if I can switch it up for 2 smaller corals.

Scott, I do like them. Once I find replacements for them, I will put them on the sand bed.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

jl doesnt do trades but they will give you credit for some ting elts how much did you buy it for i might want it 

EDIT i think an orange plate coral would look realy cool in there


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't like plate coral in small tank mainly due to when it is healthy , it really need some room to show its true beauty. I have seen some plate coral extend to almost 8 inches out. but again, most plate coral I saw really don't live that long


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> jl doesnt do trades but they will give you credit for some ting elts how much did you buy it for i might want it
> 
> EDIT i think an orange plate coral would look realy cool in there


I paid $70 for this hammer at king eds. Didn't look like a very large piece in their lol ooops.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> I don't like plate coral in small tank mainly due to when it is healthy , it really need some room to show its true beauty. I have seen some plate coral extend to almost 8 inches out. but again, most plate coral I saw really don't live that long


If that is the case with plate coral, I will not add one. Haven't had time to go to the LFS lately but I'll see what else I can add.

Any suggestions for the sand thats colourful and easy to care for?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Ric's for the sand I'd say


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is an update of the biocube 14. Been quite busy lately so I haven't added anything new since the last set of pics. Excuse the horrible Iphone video.

Fish: 2 Clownfish, 1 Firefish, 1 Peppermint Shrimp, 1 Fire Shrimp, 2 Trochus Snails, 5 Blue Leg Hermits
Corals: Frogspawn, Green Bubble, Hammer, Brain, Green star Polyps, Mushroom, Candy Cane, Kenyan Tree, Misc Zoas

Biocube 14 Gallon - 08252013 - YouTube


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

nice hows the brain at the bottom of the tank ?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> Here is an update of the biocube 14. Been quite busy lately so I haven't added anything new since the last set of pics. Excuse the horrible Iphone video.
> 
> Fish: 2 Clownfish, 1 Firefish, 1 Peppermint Shrimp, 1 Fire Shrimp, 2 Trochus Snails, 5 Blue Leg Hermits
> Corals: Frogspawn, Green Bubble, Hammer, Brain, Green star Polyps, Mushroom, Candy Cane, Kenyan Tree, Misc Zoas
> ...


Everything looks happy! Great job! Not sure if you are still looking for something for the sandbed!? If you are, I would suggest acans. I found them pretty easy to take care of. They don't take up much space like plates and they are super colorful. Start with a small frag n see how it does in your tank. If it's happy, then you can start collecting more like I do... Heehe!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Been MIA for a while. Brain is doing very good! Actually too good that I'm running out of room for him on the sand bed lol. I haven't bought anything new lately. Been concentrating on cycling the last few weeks of summer. Acans sound interesting! I'll have to look into those.

Haven't had much time lately but here is a mini update. Haven't added anything new. Corals seem to be doing very well. Brain is growing out of control lol. I have to shift some things around since the brain is squished by the rock behind and the glass in front. Still trying to find the perfect small/yellow fish for this tank though...


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

we should trade brians lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> we should trade brians lol


lol. good one.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

End of October update. Moved a few things around. 14 gallon is getting pretty packed... The brain looks quite large. Is this normal?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

how deep is ur tank ??
evey thing looks great


upgrade time ?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Biocube should be L 15.5 x W 15 x H 16.7

Sometimes, the brain expands a lot that its touching the front glass. Some days it doesn't. I'll try to create more space. However, live rock is already touching the back of the tank.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

They get puffy when they are happy. Great job! I guess you should start looking for a new tank! Lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I had no idea what it meant. I thought it was the reverse that puffing up was a bad thing lol

Perhaps an upgrade next year when I have a little more time. Would like to add more fish than the 3 I have right now!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> End of October update. Moved a few things around. 14 gallon is getting pretty packed... The brain looks quite large. Is this normal?


That is a nice happy Brain Coral, and would be perfect for my 57G :bigsmile: Great job on making them happy.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! Not doing anything special. No dosing. Just water change once every 2 weeks. I use to do once every week but my hammer and bubble weren't too pleased with the clean water. Weren't expanding... The moment I skipped a water change because I was too busy they came alive so I'm sticking to once every other week now. Seems to be looking better.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Yay another simple set up !!!! Success lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> Yay another simple set up !!!! Success lol


Simple is exactly what I wanted! I don't have much time anymore but still would like to keep a fish tank so I'm glad this is working out. The coral frags you gave me are still doing well!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> Simple is exactly what I wanted! I don't have much time anymore but still would like to keep a fish tank so I'm glad this is working out. The coral frags you gave me are still doing well!


We're on the same boat, I'm not thrilled of having those fancy gadget with all the bells and whistles in there. Just simple tank, heater and pump/powerhead will do the job. Being a discus keeper, weekly water change will be peanuts.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> We're on the same boat, I'm not thrilled of having those fancy gadget with all the bells and whistles in there. Just simple tank, heater and pump/powerhead will do the job. Being a discus keeper, weekly water change will be peanuts.


Simple often works!

I went to JL the other day. Since I was only down to 2 clownfish, I added 2 more little fish to my tank. Hope these ones don't disappear.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Video with my Xperia Z1. Watch it in 1080!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Few new pictures. Trying out my iphone 5s. Quality seemed to turn out very well. Itching for a new saltwater tank. Biocube 29 or JBJ or red sea?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Buy a Blue Tang and a Yellow Tang first. After that you've got an excuse to get a bigger tank. Get the Red Rea Max... like the display tank at J&L :lol:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

do a biger set up not a 29 there so small !


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like to go bigger but that is all I can fit in the same spot. I'll have a look around. After all, boxing day deals are around the corner! 

Picking up the blue tang and yellow tang now! lol jk.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

got this the other day. any tips/suggestions on care? is it an acan coral?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yep acan its med light does well with or with out feedign it can get agressive towards other corals


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> yep acan its med light does well with or with out feedign it can get agressive towards other corals


Awesome thanks for the info Scott. I will make sure no other corals are close by. Itching to get more lol.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> I'd like to go bigger but that is all I can fit in the same spot. I'll have a look around. After all, boxing day deals are around the corner!
> 
> Picking up the blue tang and yellow tang now! lol jk.


Ahem! Just keep it hashed hashed from the Tang Police 

Those Acans are good addition to your tank.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Ahem! Just keep it hashed hashed from the Tang Police
> 
> Those Acans are good addition to your tank.


haha yea just keep it in the DL and when I snap updated pics, I better photoshop the tang out of the pictures lol.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

new year update.

i also see a few things growing out of my live rock. 2nd picture. can anyone tell me what they are? there are around 5 of them now. harmful or ok to leave in the tank? if they are harmful, what is the best way to remove them?

thanks!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Brown stuff is aiptasia, it is not harmful to your tank. However it is a "pest" type of anemone, sometimes they spread and sometimes they won't. You can use kalk paste or buy products that will "nuke" the Aiptasia. There are also more natural ways of removal such as picking up a peppermint shrimp or filefish from your LFS. Hope that helps!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

any update on your tank?? Like I said before, this is my guide to set up my biocube 14  I would really like to try acan coral!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I will get some pictures up tonight!

Been so busy that i havent done anything new. Still looks the same.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Just wondering abt this. I always wang to set up one at my desk. Would this be ok to be put at a desk? How sbout cost to set it up and maintainance wise. Hope i can get some answers here before i start going to king ed and buy alot of stuff


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It can fit on your desk, if you have a big desk. Maintenance should be fairly easy since even a 5 gallon pail would represent close to 50% water change, so 2 or 3 gallons every 2 weeks to a month would be good enough for a water change regimen. On tanks this size, regular water changes are key to success.

Cost-wise will really be up to your taste & spending habits. For some who go KISS, it is not too bad. 10-14 lbs live rock, some sand, 2-4 small fish and some inexpensive frags to grow out ($10-20 per coral frag). For others, if you start buying colourful coral colonies, like the big red open brain, those can run you $50-89 each and then you upgrade the lighting to LED, and other changes that add up quick. Bucket of Instant Ocean salt is about $30+tax. Tank that size, it'll last you a year.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> It can fit on your desk, if you have a big desk. Maintenance should be fairly easy since even a 5 gallon pail would represent close to 50% water change, so 2 or 3 gallons every 2 weeks to a month would be good enough for a water change regimen. On tanks this size, regular water changes are key to success.
> 
> Cost-wise will really be up to your taste & spending habits. For some who go KISS, it is not too bad. 10-14 lbs live rock, some sand, 2-4 small fish and some inexpensive frags to grow out ($10-20 per coral frag). For others, if you start buying colourful coral colonies, like the big red open brain, those can run you $50-89 each and then you upgrade the lighting to LED, and other changes that add up quick. Bucket of Instant Ocean salt is about $30+tax. Tank that size, it'll last you a year.


I started out with 5-20$ frags and such i recently just spent 75$ on one polyp of bowser paly the cheep stuff just isnt enuf any more lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Its not expensive to run. I water change every 3 weeks now because I don't have time to do it. A bag of salt lasts me forever lol. Besides that, just frozen mysis that lasts me 3 months? I don't dose anything either. Just water changes.

Like Anthony mentioned, it can be inexpensive to start a FOWLR tank. Once you start adding the corals, that is where the costs starts to pile up. 

I was thinking to take this tank down. Still on the fence. I love the tank but ended up getting a puppy a few weeks back that is taking all my time these days. lol


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank u for giving me some insights. Hows the biocube compareable with just using a 10 gallon tank, or a fluval chi for a simple set up like this. Do i need a heater too? I was interested in keeping clown fish and seahorse.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Seahorse are more for the advanced aquaryist as they have many speashal needs 

I hate most of the fluval tanks they put looking fancey over funtion and are insanely priced for what they are I would get a bio cube or a standard 10 gal and yes of course you will need a heater like other tropical tanks


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I personally like the biocube/red sea max because they nice and neat.

I don't get all that salt build up with my biocube as the lid is tight fitting. Everything is kept neat since the filter system is built in. I would go with a used biocube and upgrade the LED lighting. They aren't too pricey now a days!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the latest pic of the setup. Stock still consists of the same corals, 2 clownfish and the dottyback. That dottyback has recently just killed a crab. Before that a peppermint shrimp, fire shrimp and one other fish. DO NOT make the same mistake as me and put one of these in a small tank lol. I haven't been able to keep anything alive with this guy besides the clownfish lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the update!! those Acan coral looks awesome!! man that cute dottyback is a mean fish..


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

what are you refering to as an acan idont see any in the pic


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> what are you refering to as an acan idont see any in the pic


i have these ones. small so hard to see. can you tell me what kind of acans these are and what are they worth?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

New pic. Candy cane coral is getting stung by the frogspawn. Will it regrow or it is done if I move it to another place? Been really neglecting this tank. Still have to kill off the aiptasia that has been growing on the back part of my live rock for 2 months now..


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

still looks good to me, put a copperband butterfly there to feast on your aiptasia


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

You will have to move the cc looks good tho salt tanks you can leave for a while


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i will move the candy cane. i finally went to JL and bought the aiptasia x and it worked well. they just disintegrated. lol


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Your 180G monster tank would be a nice home for those corals... you can also throw lots of tangs in there. Lots of room to swim :bigsmile:


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Your 180G monster tank would be a nice home for those corals... you can also throw lots of tangs in there. Lots of room to swim :bigsmile:


I think I'd have to sell my car to afford stocking my big tank with corals lol. If I did make my 300 salt, definitely will be filled with angels!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

selling your car won't be enough.. you gotta look for the fish mortgage!!! :lol:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

m_class2g said:


> I think I'd have to sell my car to afford stocking my big tank with corals lol. If I did make my 300 salt, definitely will be filled with angels!


big angels - fish only system no corals lol


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> selling your car won't be enough.. you gotta look for the fish mortgage!!! :lol:


He is selling his Ferrari :lol:

With a 300G Salt setup, I know where we can have the next Frag Swap Meet  hint... hint... :bigsmile:


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

:lol: hmm 300G reef setup... I'm buying lotto max tomorrow!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

There's some dope 800-1000 gal set ups on the internet if you want to see what an amazing coral tank looks like xD


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea selling my fresh water setups and just keeping my 14 salt for now. Both the 300 and 150 will be drained and sold. Been really busy lately so I'm taking a small break from the hobby.

I might even sell this 14 gallon salt tank. Hmmm...


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I hope that's not for long brotha... the Salty Boys will miss you here. :bigsmile:


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

So after selling all my larger corals and basically everything from before, I replaced them with much smaller pieces.

Recently added:
Torch, red mushrooms, favites brain corals, flower coral, hammer and aussie frogspawn.

Any idea what kind of fish I can add to get rid of the purple growth on the sand? Something hardy?


----------

